# Descendant Cranks



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

I am loving the MSRP! Hooray for cheap(er) cranks!


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

what is it then ?

and pictars, or it didnt happen!!


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.sicklines.com/2010/09/08/2010-eurobike-2011-truvativ-descendant-cranks/

Sauce

$189

Speaking on the basis of specs: I'm thinking it's basically an XT crank, in 83mm, with a truvativ sticker on it.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

Cutout on the backside? Is it not OCT? The Blackbox cranks this year didn't have that cutout. OCT version coming? Hollow core cranks are vastly superior.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Not to mention they still appear to have a press-fit interface. Just like my holzfellers: "Squeek, squeek, squeek, squeek" as I pedal along...this from taking them on and off a bunch of times. Would like a 83mm SLX, that would be cool. I don't expect anything great from these cranks.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

ill make a judgement on these after i get a chance to try em, sure does look like a good price tho.

but i still dont see them beat the saints as benchmark cranks


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

DeanH said:


> ill make a judgement on these after i get a chance to try em, sure does look like a good price tho.
> 
> but i still dont see them beat the saints as benchmark cranks


I agree. Saints a perfect for most of the people doing DH. The Descendants sparked my interest because I'm currently on a 73mm freeride bike riding XT's and perfectly happy with their stiffness and strength. When I do eventually get a DH bike I wouldn't mind spending less money on a lighter crank.

Jayem, a lot of my friends here use old truvativ cranks both isis and outboard because they're cheap but they seem to be holding up surprisingly well. Are they really all that bad?

I myself am a shimano fan boy having stuck with XT's for years and have been merciless to them (submerge in water!) without complaint. Saint was my first choice but I always thought I would be paying for a lot of strength and weight that I wouldn't really need.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Quarashi said:


> Jayem, a lot of my friends here use old truvativ cranks both isis and outboard because they're cheap but they seem to be holding up surprisingly well. Are they really all that bad?


That's exactly why I bought them, and I got exactly what I expected. They hold up just fine, but the interface is pretty poor. If you've got the money, save up for saints.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

sometimes we cant get what we prefer, but that dont mean we gotta settle on crap gear 

im currently riding a RF diabolus set, altho i would prefer a new style saint set, with shorter arms, ill get it eventually but for now, the diabolus is doing the job just fine, and most likely better then most, just not the lightest choice ever 

If these truvativs work out fine, i dont see why they would not end up being a popular "i cant afford new saints" option for people on a tighter budget


----------



## gladegp (Aug 21, 2007)

But you can run them with Chris King BB and possibly a Hope BB. Look at Greg Minaars bike below.
Maybe it requires a mod but we can do that


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

Mr. Blonde said:


> Cutout on the backside? Is it not OCT? The Blackbox cranks this year didn't have that cutout. OCT version coming? Hollow core cranks are vastly superior.


I have seen the OCT Decendant cranks on a few pros bikes, I'm sure they will be along before too much longer.
I have also seen the carbon blackbox dh cranks in testing more recently...


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

can you seriously not pony up an extra 30$ and get these :

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=27685

Truvativ BB are junk.Plus at that weight for the crank I doubt they wouldn't easily get bent


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hollow cranks blow everything else out of the water.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm really suprised how light they are. Acording to sicklines they are even lighter than atlas fr. It would be great if they helt to abuse, even with those truv crappy bb's.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

tuumbaq said:


> can you seriously not pony up an extra 30$ and get these :
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=27685
> 
> Truvativ BB are junk.Plus at that weight for the crank I doubt they wouldn't easily get bent


Sicklines story, "The bottom bracket cups and seals appear to be more refined than previous Truvativ bottom bracket cup offerings and are a step in the right direction in our opinion."

Also, that link to the Saint doesn't come with chainring, so that's about $60 - $70 more than the Truvativs all-in.

I'm not saying these are better or worse, but compare apples to apples.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

If that interface performs like it did on my old Stylos (i.e. not), then they can keep 'em...(and I'm generally a SRAM fanboy...but my Saint cranks are one of the better made products I have ever seen, and deserve to be the category reference, full stop. Spend the money, you won't regret it).


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

It didn't take me very long to bend the spider on my Saint cranks.... they're not quite godly, interface is drastically better then truv's though.... 

Got some Descendants waitin to be put on a frame...... pretty excited to see how long they last


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

Great crank, and I got mine for $155 using the price match option at Universal Cycles.

Only a few rides on it so far, and I'm still getting used to running a 165, but so far I love the stiffness to weight ratio.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Uniaxial stiffness lol


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I don't have a ton of time on mine but so far everything has been working fine with them.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

charvey9 said:


> Great crank, and I got mine for $155 using the price match option at Universal Cycles.
> 
> Only a few rides on it so far, and I'm still getting used to running a 165, but so far I love the stiffness to weight ratio.


who's price did they match? best I can find is $172


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Bikesonline has them for lower, but I've never heard of them and am not sure if they're reliable.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

bmx cranks are where its at.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

I generally like SRAM stuff
Big fan of XO/X9
Had Great time with Avid and Rockshox
Love the feel of my Hussefelt Bars

But one thing i will never own is Truvativ cranks, have had the both on my old bikes and my mates and every one would either squeak as Jayem said or the interface would wear out very quick, and none of us could get more than 3 months out of a BB.

Honestly go for some Shimano or Raceface cranks, better than truvativ IMO in many respects. People may bag on the RF interface, but i have multiple RF cranksets and the only tool i use to install/remove them is a impact driver, and none of em have worn out


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DeanH said:


> ill make a judgement on these after i get a chance to try em, sure does look like a good price tho.
> 
> but i still dont see them beat the saints as benchmark cranks


yeah and on Ebay I got my NEW Saint cranks for 50 bucks more ...I think I am staying with Saints


----------



## Oviksmicke (Oct 23, 2005)

Anyone knows where I can by the Descendant cranks in Europe? Live in sweden and can´t find the cranks on any webshop in europe, only in usa. Hope you can help me.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

I got them installed on my bike and was wondering if it's normal to have a little bit of the spindle showing on the drive side. The bolt on the non drive side has been torqued down to specs and it's not moving any more, but there is still a little bit of the spindle showing. Should the crank arm be completely flushed to the BB cup?
I hope my crude drawing explains my question better...


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

You sure you're not missing a BB spacer?


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

The instructions I found on SRAM say not to use any spacers on a 73mm BB.
Thanks anyway and a Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

edit


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

juanbeegas said:


> I got them installed on my bike and was wondering if it's normal to have a little bit of the spindle showing on the drive side. The bolt on the non drive side has been torqued down to specs and it's not moving any more, but there is still a little bit of the spindle showing. Should the crank arm be completely flushed to the BB cup?
> I hope my crude drawing explains my question better...


Yes this is normal on GXP cranks/bb


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

jeng said:


> Yes this is normal on GXP cranks/bb


Thanks, jeng. I asked the same question over on RM and got pretty much the same answer.


----------



## vsong (Jul 24, 2007)

I have the same crank just bought it. There is suppose to be that space. The spindle stops going through cause its to big to fit through the bearing. Do this to see for yourself. 

Try putting the crank in non drive side. You see that the spindle only goes so far before its to big to fit. This is causing the space your seeing. ( At least in my case. )


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

So, what's the short term review on these so far?

I've got a pair of perfectly good Saint cranks and a set of the Descendants. Wondering if I should just stick with the tried and true. Nothing worse than cranks that work loose, squeak or bend at the first sight of a rock or stump. As a former Gravity lite crank owner, I can tell you those would bend if I looked at them funny!


----------



## geolover (Nov 27, 2005)

ebxtreme said:


> So, what's the short term review on these so far?
> 
> I've got a pair of perfectly good Saint cranks and a set of the Descendants. Wondering if I should just stick with the tried and true. Nothing worse than cranks that work loose, squeak or bend at the first sight of a rock or stump. As a former Gravity lite crank owner, I can tell you those would bend if I looked at them funny!


Give me a holla! if you decide to get rid of the Descendants.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I may be getting rid of my brand new Descendants in about a week (new bike takeoffs). Already have some worn but not broken Saints, why bother wrecking another set until these are done...


----------

